# Сколиоз после родов



## Мария1305 (30 Сен 2018)

Здравствуйте!помогите мне пожалуйста советом.

Все началось с беременности,боли между лопатками и в правой лопатке,ну тут у меня вопросов не возникало,родила боли прекратились,ребенка много носила на руках в итоге в один день проснулась со стреляющей болью в левых ребрах,думала сердце экг в норме,пила диклофенак легче становилось но не до конца,к этому присоединились боли опять в лопатке между ними,пошла к врачу прописали никотинку в12 ксефокам милокалм,пока ставили уколы опять становилось легче и опять не до конца,в итоге терапевт отправила в неврологу. 

Сходила к одной она сказала это нервное лечите нервы,я сделала мрт грудного отдела,там сколиоз и остерохондроз 2 узла шморля и все,пошла к другому неврологу она сказала ну что вы хотите после родов это уже переходит в хроническую форму,между этим я сделала 2 узи брюшной полости,2 узи почек,фгдс,флюру,узи молочных желез,сдала оак и оам,спина так и болит но больше меня беспокоят ребра с левой стороны,стреляющая боль ушла осталась тяжесть в грудной клетке и болят при нажатии краешки ребер,кстати рентген этих ребер тоже ничего не показал.


----------



## La murr (30 Сен 2018)

@Мария1305, здравствуйте!
Пожалуйста, дополните свою тему необходимыми сведениями 
Покажите имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Мария1305 (30 Сен 2018)




----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (30 Сен 2018)

Было бы здорово попасть на приём к врачу-мануальному терапевту (вертеброневрологу). На Кузбассе, в Новокузнецком институте усовершенствования врачей очень хорошая школа вертеброневрологии и мануальной медицины.


----------



## Мария1305 (30 Сен 2018)

@Владимир Воротынцев, спасибо, а этому может быть причиной сколиоз?


----------



## AIR (30 Сен 2018)

Мария1305 написал(а):


> ребенка много носила на руках в итоге в один день проснулась со стреляющей болью в левых ребрах,





Мария1305 написал(а):


> кстати рентген этих ребер тоже ничего не показал.


Рентген ничего и не покажет,  так как это чисто мышечно-тонические нарушения. ..  В мышцах уже имелись напряжение и скованность,  а дополнительная нагрузка это ярче проявила..
 Посредством мануального осмотра выявить проблемные напряженные,  скованные, фиброзированные и т.д., пучки и принять меры для восстановления их физиологических параметров. . Легкое разминание, миопрессура,  баночный массаж и т.д...  Не забывать также и про межрёберные мышцы. .


----------



## Мария1305 (30 Сен 2018)

@AIR, спасибо, а то я наверное ищу уже то, чего нет.


----------



## AIR (1 Окт 2018)

Мария1305 написал(а):


> а то я наверное ищу уже то,чего нет


Красиво сказано!


----------



## Мария1305 (1 Окт 2018)

Подскажите еще стоит ли корсет для осанки носить или уже смысла нет? Ну и лфк наверное тоже нужно?


----------



## AIR (1 Окт 2018)

Мария1305 написал(а):


> Подскажите еще стоит ли корсет для осанки носить или уже смысла нет?


Если заниматься, то не понадобится, а если не заниматься , то и не поможет. .


----------

